# Nike Oregon Uefa Cup Final Analogue



## johnmnev (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, just acquired a Nike WA0050 Analogue Oregon watch. The rear case has a serial number 6D1568 and also VX36-0020. I believe the later relates to the movement but I am new to this sort of thing so not sure. The case also has UEFA CUP FINAL inscribed under the Nike Swoosh. The face of the watch is silver/white and has day/date dials at 3 and 9. I picked it up as a fill in while I am awaiting a service/repair on my Seiko Monster (orange (just sopped two weeks ago after 18 problem free years)). Can anyone pass any info on the Nike ?

I also picked up a Vostok Kommanderskie and have to say that it is keeping excellent time, fully waterproof and working well. The Nike and the vostok combined cost only Â£26 which is a fraction of the service / repair on the Monster, but I do love the Monster.

Cheers.


----------



## johnmnev (Nov 19, 2012)

Just had a reply back from Nike UK and they have stated it is a unique watch and will probably have to trace its origin back via their US records.


----------

